
In 1932 the U.S. balked at spending $15 to repair the border fence - gscott
https://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/local-history/sd-me-archives-holes-in-border-fence-1932-story.html
======
masonic
A fence is not as important when ruthless, immediate repatriation is policy:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mexican_Repatriation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mexican_Repatriation)

